# مشغولات حديدية وزخرفة الأبواب



## محب المهندسين (12 أغسطس 2006)

*بحثت عن مواقع تهتم بمشغولات حديدية وزخرفة الأبواب ولكن لم أجد شيئا يذكر
أتمنى من أحبائي في المنتدى مساعدتي
وإليكم بعض ما حصلت عليه​*


----------



## ملاك (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخ محب المهندسين
أرجو تحديد المشغولات الحديدية
قصدك مثلا لهاند ريلنج؟ او لابواب؟ او لشبابيك
عندي مجموعة زخرفات للابواب راح ابحث عنهم واعرضهم قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## ملاك (13 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.deecoor.com/pagelist.php?id=18
وهذا الموقع يحتوي على قسم للديكورات المعدنيه


----------



## محب المهندسين (18 أغسطس 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير أيها الكريم ( ملاك )
الموقع في غاية الروعة​


----------



## moha_arc (18 أغسطس 2006)

الموقع في غاية الروعة


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

الموقع ممتاز جدآ وان كنت أتمنى أن أجد فيه شيئآ عن الزجاج
جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmad khlil (18 أغسطس 2006)

thanks.so much


----------



## tassa1252002 (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ملاك موقع متميز جدا ودمت زخرا للامة العربية ولا رايك شنو ؟


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## سعيد سعيد (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا مقع جميل ومفيد جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا eng_man2006***********


----------



## م / رانية (22 أغسطس 2006)

جميل جداُ.... شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المهندس ضياء (22 أغسطس 2006)

الموقع اكثر من رائع شكرآ جزيلا


----------



## Nabilfeil (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي الموقع الرائع و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أبحث في الملتقى ستجد أن شاء الله


----------

